# Keine Frösche durch Fischbesatz?



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2003)

Leider habe ich durch das Anlegen meines Gartenteiches (bin noch am Buddeln) bereits Ärger mit meinen Nachbarn bekommen. Da sie mir bereits ordentlich gedroht haben (wenn auch absolut ohne Rechtsgrundlage) möchte ich doch weiteren künftigen Ärger vermeiden und versuchen, laut quakende __ Frösche aus meinem Teich fernzuhalten.

Jetzt hat mir jemand erzählt (und hier klingt es ja auch durch) - wenn ich Fische im Teich habe, dann siedeln sich keine Frösche an. Allerdings wollte ich nur wenige halten - einen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen und ein paar Bitterlinge mit __ Muscheln (hab ich das richtig verstanden, daß ich die Muscheln 80 cm unter Wasser plazieren soll?). Frage nun - reicht ein Schwarm Moderlieschen und ein paar Bitterlinge in einem ca. 7000l Teich aus (zusätzlich noch ein Bachlauf) um Frösche fernzuhaltenn - oder gibt es noch andere Tips?

Habe ein Urteil gelesen, in dem eine Gartenbesitzerin dazu "verurteilt" wurde, an die Nachbarn jährilich 3000,- DM zu zahlen wegen 64 dzbil Lärmbelästigung der Frösche und die Frösche auch nicht aus dem Gartenteich nehmen durfte - das kann ich mir schlichtweg nicht leisten.

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2003)

hallo susanne,

leider kann ich dir keine hoffnung machen daß wenn fische im teich sind sich keine __ frösche ansiedeln - diese aussage ist nach meinem kentnisstand schlichtweg absurd.

leider kann ich dir noch kein übermäßiges angebot an wasserpflanzen machen da mein teich auch noch sehr jung ist - aber einige dinge in meinem teich habe ich mir ganz einfach aus der natur besorgt - wobei die gefahr gegeben ist sich irgendwelche keime und krankheiten mit einzuschleppen - aber auch dagegen gibt es tabletten - eimer mit wasser tablette auflösen und besorgte pflanzen kurz baden - dann sind sie clean.

je nach dem wo du im stuftgarter raum wohnst ist die entfernung zu mir ca.80km

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

*Zu laute  Frösche*

Guten Morgen Susanne,

war gestern doch etwas zu müde, um dir noch zu antworten,das hole ich jetzt mal nach ... dazu erstmal ein Urteil aus dem Jahre 1998 zum Thema "Laute Frösche":

Laute Frösche müssen umziehen    

Der Naturschutz steht der Ruhe der Nachbarn im Weg. Einmal eingesetzte Frösche durften nur mit Zustimmung der Naturschutzbehörde entfernt werden. Die Behörde kann auf Antrag des Teichbesitzers und der Nachbarn eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erlassen, wenn das Quaken zur unzumutbaren Qual für alle wird. Wenn die Behörde nicht mitspielt, müssen die einmal angesiedelten Frösche bleiben. In dem zu entscheidenden Fall wurde ein Lärmpegel von bis zu 64 Dezibel gemessen. Zumutbar wären höchstens 45 Dezibel gewesen. Allerdings dürfen die Frösche nicht getötet oder der Teich einfach trocken gelegt werden. In Betracht kam nur eine Umsiedelung (oder ein Storch Anm.d.Red.)

Beschluss des Bundesverwaltungsgericht 6B 133/98 aus 1998 - Focus Online

Quelle www.nachbarschaftsstreit.de


Das zum Thema zu laute Frösche. Sicherlich ist es so, wenn man Frösche einsetzt, aber wenn sie von alleine kommen ? Was wollen die Nachbarn gegen die Natur machen ? Lass dich von den Nachbarn einfach nicht erwischen, wenn du sie einsetzt   . Allerdings wissen die Gerichte schon, wenn im Umfeld keine Gewässer sind,daß sie eingesetzt wurden und dan kann dann etwas böse enden. Ich glaube nicht,daß sie dagegen ankommen, geschweige dich verknacken können zu irgendeiner Strafe, wo hast du das mit den 3000 Mark denn gelesen ? Bitte sag mir mal die Quelle.

Frösche halten sich ned gerne in Fischnähe auf, auch wenn es nur kleine Fische in Form von Bitterlingen oder __ Moderlieschen sind, sie bleiben vielleicht eine Teichsaison und du wirst sehen, dann sind se nimma da.

__ Muscheln suchen sich ihre optimale Tiefe selbst aus, vorrausgesetzt der Untergrund ist begehbar. Wenn ich mir meine Felsen und Gestein anschaue (habe sie in 10cm Tiefe abgesetzt), sie kamen bis auf den tiefsten Punkt ... ob sie jetzt allerdings wieder hoch kommen weiss ich noch ned, ihnen scheint es in der Tiefe zu gefallen.

Allerdings kannste auch so einen Art Froschschutz aufstellen, wie du sicher schon in der Laichzeit an Straßen gesehen hast, das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit   .... sieht zwar in der Zeit von April bis Juni ned schön aus, ist aber effektiv .... aber nur, wenn du unbedingt Ärger vermeiden und keine Frösche haben willst.

Nochmal sorry für die verspätete Antwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

*Aha ...*

... wieder was dazugelernt ? hmm, warum lese ich dann auf den Warnschildern am Strassenrand dann immer "Vorsicht Froschwanderung" ? Das versteh ich jetzt ned ..... oder wissen die Leute das vielleicht selbst teilweise ned besser ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

muß wohl meine meinung korrigieren daß fische den fröschen egal sind -
hatte es einfach noch nie gehört und an allen teichen die ich kenne incl. dem eigenen gibt es __ frösche und fische in symbiose.

sorry - war mal wieder zu weit vorne mit dem mundwerk   

jürgen


* guter beitrag rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

ich kann mich nur den Meinungen anschließen.
Bei mir im Garten halten sich jede Menge __ Frösche auf, aber kein einziger  Wasserfrosch. Dadurch ist kaum mal ein Laut zu hören. Du könntest also Glück haben, dass sich nur "leise" Frösche ansiedeln. Da musst du einfach abwarten.

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

Isch weiss nischt so rescht: Bei mir sind bezogen auf die Grösse die __ Laubfrösche die grössten Schreihälse, unglaublich !

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich eh nicht rund um die Uhr online bin, freue ich mich, daß jetzt nach nicht mal 24 Stunden schon so viele Antworten da sind ;-) Ein Dankeschön an dieser Stelle - aber jetzt erstmal umziehen und ab in den Garten - es will noch viel Erde im Garten bewegt werden.

Grüßle Susanne

P.S. Ich wohne in Möhringen - also beim Musical - sprich in der Nähe vom Flughafen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

hallo, 
ich muss tommi absolut wiederspsprechen. in meinem teich habe ich 11 koi  und viele __ frösche. im vergangenen jahr war ein blauer dabei. dieser ist auch in diesem jahr noch anwohner meines biotopes. es ist sehr lustig der paarung der frösche zuzusehen. meine koi,s stört es absolut nicht. die frösche haben schon einige leichschnüre ausgelegt und ich bin richtig gespannt, wenn die ersten quappen zappeln.
zum quake kann ich nur bemerken-
sehr beruhigend und wenn man noch zusehen kann recht lustig
m.f. g
michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

*????*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich muss tommi absolut wiederspsprechen. in meinem teich habe ich 11 koi  und viele __ frösche. im vergangenen jahr war ein blauer dabei. dieser ist auch in diesem jahr noch anwohner meines biotopes. es ist sehr lustig der paarung der frösche zuzusehen. meine koi,s stört es absolut nicht. die frösche haben schon einige leichschnüre ausgelegt und ich bin richtig gespannt, wenn die ersten quappen zappeln.
> zum quake kann ich nur bemerken-
> sehr beruhigend und wenn man noch zusehen kann recht lustig
> ...



Guten Morgen,

ich weiss zwar nicht, auf was du ansprichst ...... aber Frösche legen keine Laichschnüre aus sonder Laichballen.

Jetzt weisss ich es doch was du meinst .... 



> Frösche halten sich ned gerne in Fischnähe auf, auch wenn es nur kleine Fische in Form von Bitterlingen oder __ Moderlieschen sind, sie bleiben vielleicht eine Teichsaison und du wirst sehen, dann sind se nimma da.



Bei mir iss es so, auf einmal war er da, letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr noch ned gesichtet, er wird wohl auch ned mehr kommen,denk ich mal.
Schliesslich war er ja auch ned in meinem Teich geboren sondern er war ein "Asylant" .... vielleicht lag es auch daran.

Ich wundere mich nur, wo der Laich herkommt, der sich im Pflanzenfilter befindet .... die quirlige Kaulqappen werden immer größer, bei einigen entwickeln sich langsam die Hinterbeine ... schön anzugucken die Entwicklung.

Leider empfinden viele Leute das laute quaken als Belästigung, was ich verstehen kann, wenn man kein Freak ist     

Eins versteh ich noch ned so ganz, du hast einen blauen Frosch ? Haste ein Foto von ?


----------

